# der Magier als Heiler?!



## JonnyBee (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen. ich habe mich als 2. Skillung für den chloromant entschieden falls es mal für einen Instanzbesuch an Heilern fehlen sollte.

Die Skillung habe ich aus dem Magierguide genommen

Gestern war ich mit einer Gruppe in der Mine und wir hatten einen 26er Magier dabei der Heilen wollte.
Er hat es nicht mal geschafft den 25er Tank bei den ersten normalen Mobs am Leben zu halten.

Jetzt meine Frage, kann man den Magier als vollwertigen Heiler spielen oder ist er doch nur ein Support Heiler?

man hat zwar direkte Heilzauber aber mit ein paar Sekunden abklingzeit. Reicht das was an Heilung über den Schaden rüberkommt um alle am leben zu halten?

Wenn ja, wer hat schon Erfahrung mit dem Chloromanten gemacht und kann mir Tipps geben


----------



## Pyrodimi (12. März 2011)

Wir haben einen Magier der durchaus in der Lage ist eine Instanz oder Rift zu heilen. Das ganze ist für mich als Tank sogar relativ angenehm. Er hat sich auch die Mühe gemacht auf unserer HP eine Beschreibung dieser Mechanik abzugeben. 
Guckst du Der Chloromant
Ist keine Guide im herkömmlichen Sinne, da wir den Spielern unserer Gilde nichts aufzwingen wollen, oder ihnen das denken abnehmen. Aber es beschreibt doch ganz gut wie der Chloromant in etwa funktioniert.
Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Z'enith (12. März 2011)

Moin!

Spiele seit Frühstart nen Chloro als main (ele und archont als andere bäume), auch beim lvln da ich den self heal immer sehr praktisch finde und wenn man noch so ein kleinen steinbeisser pet dabei hat, gehts noch leichter .

Zum Thema heilen: hab erst 2 mal als main heal die tiefenschlagmine durchgeklatscht, aber wenn die grp ein wenig aufmerksam ist, und nicht alleine um ecken vorläuft - also ausserhalb der LoS, gehts eigentlich ganz gut. 

Auf den tank den buff der ihm den heal von synthese gibt, und strahlende sporen immer aufrecht erhalten. bei grp schaden strom der rückgewinnung oder wildwuchs, hab die instant heals (instant durch seelentalent) nur in notfällen verwendet. 

Mana sollte eigentlich auch nie ein problem sein, da du durch dein schild d manareg kurzfristig raufsetzt und solltest du genug pkt in den ele baum gesteckt haben, kannst du durch deine ladung auch mana zurückbekommen.

Fazit: strahlende sporen, strom d rückgewinnung und synthese buff aufm tank...dann fäulnissporen bis cd der rückgewinnung abgelaufen ist

Hat für mich super geklappt - und hoffe dir damit ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben!

LG


----------



## JonnyBee (12. März 2011)

danke sehr für die antworten


----------



## Pente (14. März 2011)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. ich habe mich als 2. Skillung für den chloromant entschieden falls es mal für einen Instanzbesuch an Heilern fehlen sollte.
> 
> Die Skillung habe ich aus dem Magierguide genommen
> 
> ...



Hi,
die Skillung aus meinem Magier-Guide habe ich mittlerweile minimal abgewandelt, die Änderungen betreffen jedoch nur die Nekromanten-Seele. Hier mal ein aktueller Screenshot meiner Heiler-Skillung:
[attachment=11741:chloro_skillung.jpg]

*Vorhandene Heilzauber:*
Blühen - 10s Abklingzeit, heilt ein Ziel
Gedeihen - 20s Abklingzeit, heilt 10 Verbündete im Umkreis von 20-Metern
Berührung der Natur - 2,5 Sekunden Wirkzeit, 6 Sekunden Abklingzeit. (sehr starker Heilzauber für den Verbündeten der Euren Synthese-Buff trägt, i.d.R. der Tank)
Essenzanstieg - 2min Abklingzeit. Eine Art "Rettungs"-Zauber mit dem Ihr sofort 100% der Gesundheit eines Verbündeten herstellt.
Lebensverschiebung - 2 Sekunden Wirkzeit, keine Abklingzeit (fügt Euch jedoch geringfügig Schaden hinzu) - Heilt einen Eurer verbündeten.

Das sind so die Kernfähigkeiten mit denen ich heile. Natürlich halte ich auch immer "Strahlende Sporen" auf den Gegnern damit sich die gesamte Gruppe durch Ihren Schaden selbst heilt. Und später bekommst du mit Naturwunder noch einen sehr starken Gruppen-Heilzauber der kanalisiert wird und knapp 3000-3500 Leben an der gesamten Gruppe wiederherstellt.

Als Chloromant kannst du in normalen Instanzen eigentlich auch ganz alleine heilen. Hier und da könnte es etwas knapper werden, aber im Grunde klappt das eigentlich ohne große Schwierigkeiten. Im Expert-Modus kannst du den Schaden als Chloromant alleine jedoch nicht mehr gegenheilen. Aber als Chloromant bist du enorm gefragt und beliebt bei Expert-Gruppen. Der Chloromant hat einfach eine enorm hohe heilleistung und macht nebenzu auch noch etwas Schaden, klar bei weitem nicht soviel wie ein Pyromant aber das erwartet auch niemand von einem Heiler :-)


----------



## Efgrib (14. März 2011)

in den nromalne innies gehts gut, in den experten dungeons reichts nur für die support-rolle


----------



## JonnyBee (15. März 2011)

ist auf jeden fall eine sehr interessante Klasse für Instanzen, support heilung und schaden find ich super


----------



## Pente (16. März 2011)

Hier noch eine Variante die für Expert-Instanzen ganz nett ist:

[attachment=11751:chloro_skillung_2.jpg]

*Vorteil:*
- "Wundersame Wandlung" hält 6 Sekunden länger (gesamt 36 Sekunden)
- "Wundersame Wandlung" hat keine Wirkzeit mehr
- Verwandelten Gegnern können ca 700-800 Schadenspunkte zugefügt werden bevor sie zurückverwandelt werden
- Mit "Griff der Leere" erhält man einen Flächen-Verlangsamungs-Effekt
- "Manazange" ersetzt den Begleiter des Nekromanten in seiner Funktion als "Mana-Batterie"


----------



## Mordhorst (20. März 2011)

Als Tank-Heiler ist der Chloromant nicht geeignet. Musste ich feststellen -.-
Zwei Chloromanten in der Gruppe funktionieren aber gut. Die müssen sich nur absprechen.

Dann machen sie ordentlich Dämätsch und der Tank fällt auch nicht um.


----------

